# Just had to share a little brag



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The high scores just came out for APDT Rally, and Kodi was 18th Nationally in RL1X!

He was also one of only 2 Havanese in the standings. Come on! We need to get some more of our wonderful Havs out there doing stuff! Join Kodi and me for the fun!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kodi is the man! You make us proud!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome! I want to with Baxter. I taught him to High Five in less than five minutes tonight!

But he's so shy, I just don't think he'll be able to do it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats, Kodi and Karen! Way to represent the Havanese, Kodi!

Donna, Baxter may surprise you! I wasn't sure I was going to be able to do it after the first night. Learning the signs, wrangling a leash and dog and treats and clicker - what a klutz. Augie has been the only small dog in our classes, and at first, he wasn't crazy about the big dogs. But he has gotten much more comfortable around them and it is very good for the handler/dog bond.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Very proud of you both!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Way to go, Kodi! You two must be so proud .


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW! Congratulations! That is wonderful. 


When are they going to post the list on their website? I tried to find it but only found 2010 results.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> Awesome! I want to with Baxter. I taught him to High Five in less than five minutes tonight!
> 
> But he's so shy, I just don't think he'll be able to do it.


There is only one dog in the ring at a time in Rally, and getting him out in public more without anything BAD happening will help him get over his shyness!

You can do it, Baxter!!!:whoo:

Also... he's not old enough yet (should be at least a year) but I have seen AMAZING changes in confidence in dogs started in agility with a careful, gentle trainer. You don't have to have any interest in competing... just learning to master the equipment and run a simple course with their owner can be an incredible confidence builder for some dogs. We had a little Sheltie in our class who was SUCH a frightened little thing when she started. She was afraid of all the other dogs, would shake or submissive pee if a person other than her owner looked at her. It took over a year, but when she left us to move to Florida, she was not only happily (if slowly) doing ALL the equipment with her owner, but she was happily PLAYING with all the other (well behaved, small) dogs at the end of class while we were putting equipment away. The trainer says he sees this kind of change regularly in shy dogs.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Kodi and Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> WOW! Congratulations! That is wonderful.
> 
> When are they going to post the list on their website? I tried to find it but only found 2010 results.


That's so wierd... Someone (one of the judges) sent me the link last night, I found it and was able to print out all the standings. Today, like you, I only see 2010. I e-mailed her again to ask her what's going on. I'll let you know!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea team kodi and Karen! Way to go! I want to join in just need to get a job first.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Yea team kodi and Karen! Way to go! I want to join in just need to get a job first.


We'll be looking forward to seeing you out there, Suzi! Then you wouldn't have to worry about Zoey's coat all the time! (but you WOULD have to train!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, hold that thought... I just got an e-mail back from an APDT Rally official. (when I e-mailed saying that I couldn't find the standings this morning) They took the standings down because there was a problem with the computer program that generated them, and some of them are wrong. I have no idea where Kodi will end up after it is all recalculated, but if he drops out of the top 20, it was fun while it lasted!:biggrin1: (I wasn't really expecting it anyway!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen I am so happy for you and Kodi!!!! If he drops out of the top 20 because of a computer error, I am confident you both will be back there in a short time.

Donna, If you have the chance you should do some rally or agility with Baxter, it is a great confidence builder. I do obedience with Misty who even her breeder said was shy as a puppy, the two rally classes we took helped her bloom, she loved it!!! I am a klutz so, it really was for her. She is the same dog only different and more confident.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! congrats Karen and Kodi!!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Fabuloso!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Wooooohooooo!!! Way to go Kody!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi is a winner to us no matter what the ratings! He does the breed proud!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That's great Karen,I'm so happy for you.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, this deserves more than a 'little' brag. Wonderful, wonderful to have done such a great job of something you set out to do. You and Kodi are a wonderful example of 'how to'.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is POSTED!!! You are listed! page 14.

http://www.apdt.com/rally/pdf/2011/2011_USA_National_Rankings.pdf


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> There is only one dog in the ring at a time in Rally, and getting him out in public more without anything BAD happening will help him get over his shyness!
> 
> You can do it, Baxter!!!:whoo:
> 
> Also... he's not old enough yet (should be at least a year) but I have seen AMAZING changes in confidence in dogs started in agility with a careful, gentle trainer. You don't have to have any interest in competing... just learning to master the equipment and run a simple course with their owner can be an incredible confidence builder for some dogs. We had a little Sheltie in our class who was SUCH a frightened little thing when she started. She was afraid of all the other dogs, would shake or submissive pee if a person other than her owner looked at her. It took over a year, but when she left us to move to Florida, she was not only happily (if slowly) doing ALL the equipment with her owner, but she was happily PLAYING with all the other (well behaved, small) dogs at the end of class while we were putting equipment away. The trainer says he sees this kind of change regularly in shy dogs.


I had heard this too Karen, that with a shy dog the right training classes can work wonders and actually helps form the bond between shy dogs and new owners.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Big congratulations to you and Kodi!!! So happy to see this.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like Kodi is the #1 Havanese at RL1X!!! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Looks like Kodi is the #1 Havanese at RL1X!!! :whoo:


If I'm reading it right, he's #1 Havanese overall too. Of course only two of us made the top 20 in any category, but Kodi ended with 205 points and the other one only has 105 points. Cool!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Kodi! I am certainly in awe of his accomplishments, and your efforts since we just started puppy class last week. We're at the "sit" and "down" stage but we have to start somewhere right?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratuations!!!!! Way to go Kodi!! I'm sure you guys will inspire other Hav owners to join in competitions


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Congratulations to both you and Kodi! I am certainly in awe of his accomplishments, and your efforts since we just started puppy class last week. We're at the "sit" and "down" stage but we have to start somewhere right?


That's where we all start! And remember, the journey is most of the fun. I love every moment that I spend working with my guy... And as far as I can tell, the feeling is mutual!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a HUGE accomplishment, and you are lifting up all of us Havanese fans in the process! So proud of you and Kodi!


----------

